# Midlands Rally Appreciation



## 96489 (Oct 11, 2005)

A big thank you to Jean & Dave for the great organisation and a terrific rally.

This was our first time out in our first motorhome so it was great to have so many super people to help us when we struggled.

We have already booked with Lady J for the New Year rally and are looking forward to it.

We will have new batteries by then so hopefully will have a loverly warm motorhome rather than the chilly one we had this time.

kands - we knew you were kidding all the time but thought we would give the others a chance to take a photo oppertunity.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Thanks for the photoshoot Mick

Keith


----------

